# foundation mill



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Mann Lake sells one. Also, you can buy 5.1 wax foundation....


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Dan is correct, here is the link:
http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/page22.html#HH-500
Note that the bottom of this page has both 5.1mm and 4.9mm mills, priced at $2565.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I may just buy the foundation at that price. I have had pretty good success getting package bees to draw 5.1 right away in foundationless frames, but I would like to start using foundation to minimize all the drone comb you sometimes get with natural comb. John


----------



## beeman2009 (Aug 23, 2012)

Fat Bee Man sells them for $2000 for steel, $1300 for plastic. Check his site dixiebeesupply dot com.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Or buy the mill directly from the mill maker.


----------



## beeman2009 (Aug 23, 2012)

I like that idea. Do you have or know where I can find that info? I tried to purchase from Chinese supplier but shipping & import fees were insane.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's another option:
http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale/wholesale-beeswax-foundation--machine.html

Note they are also quoting UPS Expedited shipping cost to the US. While shipping is high, the delivered price is still substantially less than the $2560 price referred to earlier.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Has anyone got one this way? Also which one that link has so many.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Found another thread about getting a machine out of Poland. Apparently they have raised thier prices also go almost 1500. 

_
Out of curiosity managed to contact Mr. Lankoff in Poland thanks to contact info
from Jim Hensel. Below is actual email minus photos and specs that came as
attachment. In short it looks like small cell manual is now $1500 Euro and small
cell motorized is $2750 Euro.

Original email:

Good morning

Hand cranc rollers
Smooth DG 800 euro+23%Vat(higths reductor from 1" to 1/8"of wax tablets)
engraved D(bees cells) 1500 euro+23%Vat (dimension of cells
4,7....4.9.....5.1....5.43mm)(it's most popular in US

engraved DT 7.00mm (drones cells)1500 euro+23%Vat(working with max 12mm =1/2"
wax tablets)

productivity 1000-2000mm/min of wax band(for short time 2500mm/min 250"/min
beacouse
"motor" most heating)

with electrican transmision(110Volt /1 phase) pedal to operate 2 hans free
emergency stop.
Smooth MDG 2000 euro+23%Vat
engraved MD(bee) 2750 euro+23%Vat (dimension of cells
4,7....4.9.....5.1....5.43mm)
engraved MDT(drone) 2750 euro +23%Vat
productivity 2500milimeters(250"/min) of wax band

productivity 2500mm/min of wax band
1euro=~$1.25

Vat can be 0% only for not citizen EU(export) or for firms with vat
identificator(in this condition vat will be pay in Yours country)(I'ts not
jock beacouse I must give to goverment Yours nomber of VAT !!!)

terms of realisation max 14 working days after payments on bank account

transport by UPS/Fedex nearly 7 days in door to door service
packing box ( furniture material )indyvidualy each other rollers.
from more 100kg beaging lights prices for transport(normal cargo)

best regards

Stanislaw Lankoff

PS more visual information on a Youtube tag."lankoff"(are show all steps to
preparing of wax,casting,rolling and other machines witch we are making, dryer
to honey and pollen in mean universal volume to drying,heating ,remelting
honey,incubation of Quins,making moon lighsts honey alc..l ,drying
vegetables,fruits,it's possible full automatization system" barell to barrel via
dryer" or handly like on a film.(honey 100liters=25 gallons pollen 18x1.5gallons
per one
volume to use1000x1000x1000mm(40"x40x40")on a film was shown cold process of
drying in temperature of human body for this same enought 5-6 hour for this same
volume of honey.

Mills to continual creaming of honey(butter honey),every time this same
consistence,any problems with "sugar" honeys it eat with hand and in continual
process can "dropping"big barrel/24h minimal logical volume 1/3gallon max not
exist
Speed chain decrystalisator for concterts honey for a consistence vaseline time
60sec.for 10gallons barrel_

If anyone has found a local manufacturer or a used one PM me please.


----------



## apism (Jul 4, 2010)

So has any body found a local wax mill producer??
or do they all come out of china??
quote out of China is under $1000 with air freight plus duty
thats for a hand crank mill and a set of flat rollers....4.9 cell size
thanks 
a cold canuck


----------



## Major (Dec 31, 2012)

The only thing I have been able to find from china says like a minimum order of 5 mills. I haven't seen any in the US other than the ones that the big suppliers sell which are very expensive cause they are retail not wholesale.
Major


----------

